# NetBeans 5.0 - kiedy premiera w portage?

## psotnik

Witam, Czekam i czekam na NetBeans 5.0 w portage i nie wiem czy sie doczekam  :Crying or Very sad:  Orientujecie się czy jest planowane dodanie tego softu??

ps uprzedze odpowiedzi o instalatorze (wątek z innego subformu), działa chociaż wg niestablinie  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Edit by Poe

ORT!! Dawno nie widziałem tak strasznego błędu

----------

## arsen

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109068

----------

## psotnik

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ORT!! Dawno nie widziałem tak strasznego błędu]

 

Hehe ale ilość literek w słowie się zgadzałą  :Embarassed:  dysleksa  :Wink:  ok biore się za czytanie thx

----------

## rzabcio

Co mogę dodać od siebie - korzystam z NetBeans'a 5.0 zainstalowanego z firmowej binarki bez pośrednictwa portage. I wszystko hula!  :Smile: 

:: EDIT ::

W jednym z ebuildów przy bugu znalazłem coś takiego:

 *dev-util/netbeans-bin/netbeans-bin-5.0.ebuild wrote:*   

> Installation was successfully completed. NetBeans will work perfectly! However, note that NetBeans will ignore any installed version of Tomcat 5 or ant, if they're already emerged in your system, using its bundled version instead.
> 
> If you want your NetBeans to use those, refer to the documentation for information on how to change the options so that NetBeans will use your system's Tomcat 5 or ant.

 

Co jest dziwne biorąc pod uwagę, że instalowana jest binarka. U mnie NetBean's bez problemu korzysta z Tomcata 5.0 zainstalowanego z portage - bez problemu nim także zarządza (przegląd web-aplikacji, restart...).

----------

## psotnik

Właśnie miłem problemy z TomCatem, mimo, iż instalowałem netbeans z java.sun.com ze wszystkimi dodatkami np tomcatem. Mam też problemy np z apletami, debugerem i kilka innych których nie pamiętam. Chciałbym zobaczyc jak portage instaluje netbeans czy te problemy znikną. Tak nawiasem mówiąc świetny jest edytor GUI w tej wersji IDE  :Cool: 

----------

## rzabcio

Nie widziałem edytora GUI - budowałem tylko web-aplikacje (póki co). W Eclipse zresztą też z niego nie korzystam - zasuwam w kodzie i jakoś nie mogę się przekonać do graficznego edytora.  :Smile:  Miałeś problemy z Tomcatem wbudowanym (bundled), czy też z zewnętrznym?

Generalnie mówiąc 5.0 jest jeszcze niedopracowana i strasznie zabugowana. Spróbuj wersji pod XP - tam to nawet codeinsight się zacina.  :Very Happy: 

Wydaje mi się, że jeśli będzie NetBean's w portage - i tak będzie korzystał z binarek na stronie (podobnie jak z emergowanie sunowskiego jdk). Nie widzę bowiem większego sensu w kompilowaniu źródeł - teorytecznie otrzymamy przecież taki sam byte-code. Przktycznie różnice w szybkości - jeśli wystąpią - będą nieznaczne. Sprawdzałem kiedyś różnicę między Eclipse'm kompilowanym a binarką (bez portage). Nie zauważyłem różnic. Ciekawostką może być natomiast nowy gcj, który pozwala kompilować kod Javy do postaci wykonywalnej (z utratą wieloplatformowości oczywiście). Chętnie bym sobie takiego Eclipse czymś takim przeorał. Niestety póki co brakuje czasu.

----------

## psotnik

Tomcat z paczki razem z netbeans. Spróbuj edytor GUI,  Matisse, nie spotkałem lepszego.  :Laughing:  Odnośnie spróbowania na XP, jezeli będzie czas to owszem. Netbeans fakt niedopracowane może jeszcze trochę, ale wg rozwija się w dobrym kierunki, Ażeby zapobiec burzy nad wyzszszości jednego srodowiska nad drugim, doznania są kwestią gutsu  :Very Happy:  i z eclipse dla przykładu też korzystam:]

Niestey ten nieoficjalny ebuild niechce się kompilować, zapowaida sie długa nocka.

----------

## rzabcio

Nie zamierzam wzniecać flame'a, skądże znowu! Korzystam z obydwu IDE (zależy od przeznaczenia) a także z vima.  :Smile:  Tomcata możesz z powodzeniem zainstalować osobno - z portage i powinien współpracować po konfiguracji w NetBeans'ie. 

Oficjalny ebuild Eclipse'a? Nadal są kłopoty z xalanem i avalonem.  :Smile:  Jeśli tak - możesz powyłączać zależności - nie wszystkie są potrzebne.

----------

## psotnik

Powróciłem po czasie do wątku. Nie wiem jak zmusić tomcata do prawidłoweog działania. Jezeli w netbeans uruchomie server to w katalogu domowym ./netbeans/ jest tworzona tak jakby osobna instancja $CATALINA_HOME a tomcat nasluchuje na porcie 8084. Jak mam uruchomić zadanie nad którym aktualnie pracuje skoro netbeans trzyma pliki np w ~/Java/projekty/XXX. Kopiowac folder z projektu web do ROOT ręcznie?? Lub zrobić coś na kształt public_html w katalogu domowym usera na wzór apache.

Edit by Poe

ort  

----------

## 13Homer

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Edit by Poe
> 
> ort  

 

Donoszę w pośpiechu: psotnik wcześniej napisał "Odnośnie sprubowania". Nie dość, że błąd ortograficzny (u) to i gramatyczny: powinno być "odnośnie do ...". Może by to też poprawić? Nie wiem, po co, ale jak jest mało czerwonego, to czegoś mi brakuje..

----------

## rzabcio

Chcesz uruchomić web-aplikację na "Bundled Tomcat" jak rozumiem?

Może to głupie ale próbowałeś po budowaniu (F11) po prostu uruchomić? (F6)

Netbeans sam wdroży aplikację (podkopiuje WARa do odpowiedniego katalogu) i uruchomi przeglądarkę.

----------

## psotnik

@rzabcio

Tak powino być jak piszesz, umnie nie dokonca się tak dzieje  :Sad:  starałem się teraz wg. http://www.netbeans.org/kb/50/quickstart-webapps.html

Po koleji;

F11

```

init:

deps-module-jar:

deps-ear-jar:

deps-jar:

library-inclusion-in-archive:

library-inclusion-in-manifest:

compile:

compile-jsps:

do-dist:

dist:

BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)

```

F6

```

init:

deps-module-jar:

deps-ear-jar:

deps-jar:

library-inclusion-in-archive:

library-inclusion-in-manifest:

compile:

compile-jsps:

do-dist:

dist:

run-deploy:

Starting server Bundled Tomcat (5.5.9)

Starting Tomcat process...

Waiting for Tomcat...

```

Bundled Tomcat (5.5.9)

```

Using CATALINA_BASE:   /home/dmnk/.netbeans/5.0/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9_base

Using CATALINA_HOME:   /opt/netbeans-bin-5.0/enterprise2/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9

Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /home/dmnk/.netbeans/5.0/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9_base/temp

Using JRE_HOME:       /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.06

2006-05-24 13:09:12 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init

INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8084

2006-05-24 13:09:12 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load

INFO: Initialization processed in 785 ms

2006-05-24 13:09:12 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start

INFO: Starting service Catalina

2006-05-24 13:09:12 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start

INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.9

2006-05-24 13:09:12 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start

INFO: XML validation disabled

2006-05-24 13:09:13 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start

INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8084

2006-05-24 13:09:13 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init

INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009

2006-05-24 13:09:13 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start

INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/31  config=null

2006-05-24 13:09:13 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load

INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource

2006-05-24 13:09:14 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start

INFO: Server startup in 1312 ms
```

Wydaje się ok, ale nie włącza się przegladarka web (ustawiłem firefox), a "ręczne" wywołanie http://127.0.0.1:8084/ daje mi stronę domyślną tomcata. Jak sprawdzam na shutdown port (8082) to mam pusty katalog  :Sad:  nie czaje tego  :Confused: 

Sample netbenas też nie dają się uruchomic  :Sad: 

-------------------

Właśnie coś fajnego odkryłem  :Shocked: 

tomcat uruchamiany przez netbeans ma taką scieżkę /opt/netbeans-bin-5.0/enterprise2/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9/webapps/ROOT/ mimo ze jest uruchomiony przez zwykłego usera. W to miejsce jak podlinkuje projekty to działają owszem. Można to jakoś naprawic?

----------

## rzabcio

Absolutnie tak się nie powinno robić!  :Smile:  Aplikacja ROOTowa służy do współdzielenia np. bibliotek, desktyptorów znaczników standardowych itd...

Sprawa jest banalna. Po http://localhost:8084/ musisz jeszcze dodać nazwę swojej webaplikacji!  :Very Happy:  Zgodnie z nazwą WARa (netbeans nadaje mu nazwę taką samą jak nazwa projektu)  lub podkatalogu w $CATALINA_HOME/webapps/. Zawsze tak się robi - możesz ewentualnie zrobić index.html, który będzie odsyłał do Twojej podaplikacji ale to i tak na zasadzie zwykłego linku. 

A z tą przeglądarką w NetBeansie też coś podobnego miałem... Jakoś to naprawiłem... Postaram sobie przypomnieć.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam "Javowca" !!!  :Very Happy:  Jakby jeszcze jakieś problemy wal śmiało!  :Smile: 

PS. Czy ktoś jeszcze siętym zajmuje?

----------

## psotnik

poległem ponownie   :Sad:   :Sad: 

W netbeans mam takie dane w Tools->Server Manager

Catalina Home /opt/netbeans-bin-5.0/enterprise2/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9

Catalina Base /home/dmnk/.netbeans/5.0/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9_base

Teraz tak mam projekt np umieszczony /home/dmnk/JAVA/TomcatServletExample, jest to sampel z netbeans. Teraz jak go zbuduje  i uruchomie -F6 powino być na http://127.0.0.1:8084/TomcatServletExample czy na (localhost) ale wszędzie dostaje 404:( 

W Project Propertis-> Run 

Context Paht /TomcatServletExample

Zaczekowane Display Browers on Run

Relative URL puste

Nie rozumie dlaczego kazda instancja tomcata odnośi się do /opt/netbeans-bin-5.0/enterprise2/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9/webapps/ROOT

Tam jak umieszcze np test.jsp to działa ale jak podlinkuje np  /home/dmnk/JAVA/TomcatServletExample/web to juz porażka

Napewno jakiś banalny problem, zrobilem update netbeansa i problem nie znikł :Sad: 

----------

## rzabcio

1. Sprawdź po wdrożeniu i uruchomieniu (F11 i F6), czy w rzeczonym katalogu webapps znajduje się Twoja aplikacja.

2. Przejrzyj także deskryptor wdrożenia bowiem źle ustawiona strona defaultowa może być powodem kodu 404.

3. Umieść w katalogu głównym projektu prostego JSPka typu "Hello World!" i spróbuj się do niej połączyć przez http://localhost:8084/TwojaAplikacja/stronka.jsp (oczywiście tylko wtedy jeśli punkt 1 zadziała).

----------

## psotnik

@rzabcio

Więc po koleji. NetBeans buduje projekt wydaje się ok w projectName/build/web.

Natomiast po wylistowaniu tak jak zalecasz w pkt 1 

```

/home/dmnk/.netbeans/5.0/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9_base/webapps

```

brak jakikolwiek plików.

odnośnie pkt2 to tak szczerze nie wiem co to jest   :Embarassed:  to są moje początki w j2ee  :Embarassed: 

pkt 3 nie dziła, działa tylko jak dodam do /opt/netbeans-bin-5.0/enterprise2/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9/webapps/ROOT dajmy na to test.jsp

Jak sąszisz co zepsułem  :Confused: 

----------

## rzabcio

Dotrę do pracy, przejrzę dokładnie jak robi to NetBean's to zoabczymy.  :Smile: 

W międzyczasie możesz spawdzić, czy NetBean's buduje Ci WARa, jeśli nie to być może coś jest źle ustawione we właściwościach projektu. Jeżeli WAR jest budowany NetBeans _powinien zrobić sam, to co opisuję poniżej jednak jeśli nie, zrób to ręcznie:

1) wrzucić go do wzmiankowanego katalogu ($CATALINA_HOME/webapps);

2) przerestartować serwer; przy włączeniu warto obserwować logi (bodajże $CATALONA_HOME/logs/catalina_out*); restartować nie trzeba - ale trzeba mieć dodatek do hotdeployingu - nie pamiętam niestety jak to się robi ale ta procedura jest na pewno prawidłowa;

3) jeśli wdrażanie się powiedzie (serwer między innymi tworzy za pomocą Jaspera klasy javy z JSPków i kompiluje je) projekt powinien zostać utworzony katalog o nazwie skopiowanego WARa (np. testowaAplikacja.WAR -> $CATALINA_HOME/webapps/testowaAplikacja)

4) przed wdrożeniem kolejnej wersji wymagane jest usunięcie WARa i katalogu.

W pracy zerknę dokładniej, by anulować wszelkie wątpliwości i może załączyć jakieś przykłady.

Coś mi się przypomniało... Sprawdż jak masz skonfigurowaną zmienną systemową $CATALINA_HOME. Z konsoli:

```
# echo $CATALINA_HOME
```

Pod Win:

```
> echo %CATALINA_HOME%
```

----------

## psotnik

właśnie sprawdzam i zmienna $CATALINA_HOME wyglada ze nie jest zdefiniowana  :Embarassed:  ani na koncie roota ani zwyklego usera

----------

## rzabcio

Tak po prawdzie to nie wiem, czy to ma znaczenie... Być może nie. Zmienna byłaby ustawiona na pewno jeśli instalowałbyś zewnętrznego Tomcata. Jeśli korzystasz z "bundled" nie jest chyba potrzebna. Dotarłem wreszcie do pracy  :Wink:  więc za chwilkę zerknę co i jak z tym NetBeans'em.

:: EDIT ::

Pierwsze spostrzeżenia...

Mój log z konsoli Netbeans'a wygląda tak:

```
[...]

Starting Tomcat process...

Waiting for Tomcat...

Tomcat server started.

Incrementally deploying http://localhost:8084/rdbs2

Completed incremental distribution of http://localhost:8084/rdbs2

run-display-browser:

Browsing: http://localhost:8084/rdbs2/

run:

BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 21 seconds)
```

Jak widzisz pojawia się tutaj nazwa aplikacji (rdbs2) i adresy do którego powinienem się odnieść przy uruchamianiu aplikacji.

Szukam dalej.  :Smile: 

:: EDIT ::

Odnajdywanie katalogu roboczego Jaspera

U mnie Tomcat (a dokładnie Jasper) pracuje na JSPkach w katalogu:

```
~/.netbeans/5.0/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9_base/work/Catalina/localhost/rdbs2
```

W środku znajdują się w pakiecie org.apache.jsp wszystkie jspki mojej aplikacji zamienione na pliki .java oraz skompilowane do postaci .class. Nie przejmuj się brakiem czegokolwiek w katalogu

```
~/.netbeans/5.0/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9_base/webapps
```

. U mnie jest pusty.

:: EDIT ::

Struktura katalogów projektu

Pokaż jeszcze strukturę katalogów projektu. W Netbeans'ie przejdź do widoku "Files" następnie wejdź do katalogu "dist" i rozwiń WARa z Twoją aplikacją sieciową. Zobaczymy co tam siedzi i w tedy spróbujemy wejść.  :Smile: 

:: EDIT ::

psotnik: Przez weekend będę offline - nie będę mógł zaglądać - dopiero w poniedziałek lub wtorek, więc jeśli coś będzie nie tak z góry uprzedzam, że musisz uzbroić sięw cierpliwość.

Zawsze możesz zainstalować Tomcata z portage (niestety - wersja 5.0 ale to nie ma większego znaczenia) i spróbować wrzucać WARa tak jak opisałem wcześniej, pamiętając o restartowaniu i kasowaniu poprzedniej wersji (chyba, że "obczaisz" hotdeploying").

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## psotnik

Zainstalowałem windowsa tam postępując dokładnie tak samo z projektem wszystko działa ok. Więc choć trochę się czuje ze to nie moja widoczna wina  :Cool: 

Najważnijeszym spostrzezeniem jakie mam teraz to 

```

init:

deps-module-jar:

deps-ear-jar:

deps-jar:

library-inclusion-in-archive:

library-inclusion-in-manifest:

compile:

compile-jsps:

do-dist:

dist:

run-deploy:

Starting server Bundled Tomcat (5.5.9)

Starting Tomcat process...

Waiting for Tomcat...

Starting of Tomcat failed.

/home/dmnk/JAVA/JSTLExample/nbproject/build-impl.xml:422: Deployment error:

Starting of Tomcat failed.

See the server log for details.

BUILD FAILED (total time: 3 minutes 2 seconds)

```

wcześnije tego nie zauwazyłem w_ogóle, bo po okolo 3 minutach dopiero ten log się uaktualnia.

Prawdopodobnie dlatego 

```
ls ~/.netbeans/5.0/jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9_base/work/Catalina/localhost/

_  admin  manager

```

wygląda tak a nie inaczej.

Pliku build-impl.xml nie zmieniam ręcznie, więc nie wiem czemu się tu czepia. Szukam na google odpowiedzi ,  :Rolling Eyes:  ale są strasznie skrajne i na_razie nic nie pomaga  :Sad: 

Mam tez problem z przeglądarka mimo iż wskazałem na defaultowa firefox, którego specjalnie instalowałem bo opera nie jest obsługiwana:( to opdala netbeans przeglądarke swoją wewnętrzną swingowa np jak chce skorzystać z helpa.

Odnośnie Files->dist wygląda ok pliki są zdublowane, trochę też waża, plik index.html też jest na moje oko laika w tych sprawach wygląda OK. Powróce jeszcze do windowsa, tam działa oki wszystko więc to raczej nie wina projektu, i wg google to też nie wina netbeansa.

Szukam dalej  :Rolling Eyes: 

..::Milu Edit:

orty!

----------

## nelchael

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Witam, Czekam i czekam na NetBeans 5.0 w portage i nie wiem czy sie doczekam  Orientujecie się czy jest planowane dodanie tego softu??

 

http://gentooexperimental.org/svn/java/migration-packages/dev-util/netbeans/

----------

## rzabcio

No niestety - ja bym jednak stawiał na Twoją winę.  :Smile:  To znaczy nie bezpośrednio - jak widzisz jest to błąd wdrożenia - tak jak przypuszczałem ("deployment" !!). Przeszukaj ("przegrepuj") wszystkie logi Tomcata za błędami. Korzysta z log4j więc wystarczy poszukać za słówkiem "ERROR" (duże litery) bądź też "Exception"...

Albo może zbuduj distro (WARa), prześlij mi to się zobaczy.  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

@rzabcio

Siedziałem kombinowałem i nie wiem co nie tak  :Evil or Very Mad:  Podeśle  sampla dzis. thx za rzucenie okiem.

od raku: kolego psotnik, szanujemy twoją obecność na forum, uszanuj i nas pisząc bez takiej ilości ortografów. Może warto poświęcić kilka chwil na instalację np. opery z obsługą aspella?

----------

## rzabcio

Nie ma sprawy - zawsze do usług!  :Smile:  Uwielbiam Javę (mimo, że w niej pracuję), a ponieważ takich problemów jest tu jak na lekarstwo więc chętnie pomogę.  :Smile: 

Czekam więc na maila - w profilu aktualny.

----------

